# Most perverted type



## Alpha64 (Apr 30, 2013)

It must be one of those two. You know who i'm talking about. But which?


----------



## krimzon (Apr 6, 2013)

from my own personal experience, ESFPs are the most overtly perverted


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

-Define "Perverted".


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

is it infp?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

No, I do not know. Please elaborate.


Alpha64 said:


> It must be one of those two. You know who i'm talking about. But which?


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

ENTPs! They're the evil in this bad world, they're the ones who everybody would forget just if they didn't crossed their way :ninja:


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

The INTP subforum has a 'Tits or Ass' thread with over 1000 responses, but I blame that on our regularly scheduled dementia party. You can judge it as you see fit, however.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol Someone would make this a thread.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFJ, but then again, I have yet to meet a male ESFJ.


----------



## Topple (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm so egocentric, I'm tempted to say INFP


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Any of them as long as they are male.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I just want to touch butts.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Apparently INTPs and ESFPs are especially common in adult entertainment.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Master Roshi


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I just want to touch butts.


Male/Female/LGBT?

You are so confusing.


----------



## Alpha64 (Apr 30, 2013)

ENIGMA15 said:


> No, I do not know. Please elaborate.


INxP


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

komm said:


> Male/Female/LGBT?
> 
> You are so confusing.


Can you play flip cup with your booty? If so, pm me, I need a booty like that in my life.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd say ExTP's are gonna be the most pervy.


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Can you play flip cup with your booty? If so, pm me, I need a booty like that in my life.


I think so.
You don't need a special butt to play flip cup. Prove me wrong with scientific evidence.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd say one introvert type who spends its days looking at anime and doesn't like seeing people. 
They wouldn't have any IRL sex activity, so they wouldn't know what it is like to have a real sex encounter.
They would masturbate to anime porn, and God knows these Japaneses are real pervert.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lady D said:


> Aren't they duals?


INTp = INTJ for MBTI.



Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Apparently INTPs and ESFPs are especially common in adult entertainment.


Are INTPs more common than ISTPs? Porn is SP paradise.

Anyway, to answer the OP, I would imagine that ENTPs & ESTPs, on average, are most likely to say the perviest things. As far as fantasizing perverted scenarios, that might not have correlation.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

@Drunk Parrot, I'd be a sucker for ESFP's, literally :laughing: sociokicks aside!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lady D said:


> @Drunk Parrot, I'd be a sucker for ESFP's, literally :laughing: sociokicks aside!


Well, sure I enjoy ISFPs, too, but ISFJs are my duals. Perhaps, the idea is that socionics makes practical observations rather than it contains factual dogma.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Are INTPs more common than ISTPs? Porn is SP paradise.


Well, there are many ESTPs too. No ISTPs so far, though. Maybe ISTP porn stars never give interviews or something. Or maybe ISTPs have some hang ups on acting in porn.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Well, there are many ESTPs too. No ISTPs so far, though. Maybe ISTP porn stars never give interviews or something. Or maybe ISTPs have some hang ups on acting in porn.


Should we do a Guess the Type for Porn Stars? I would pick Sasha Grey as one. Probably a lot of male ISTPs too.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Should we do a Guess the Type for Porn Stars? I would pick Sasha Grey as one. Probably a lot of male ISTPs too.


I dunno, Grey's pretentiousness makes me think inferior Ni.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

BlackFandango said:


> I dunno, Grey's pretentiousness makes me think inferior Ni.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


ISTPs can be pretentious. All types can be that way, in their own special way.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> ISTPs can be pretentious. All types can be that way, in their own special way.


They can, but ESTPs are the most in your face about it.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

BlackFandango said:


> They can, but ESTPs are the most in your face about it.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


 @Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar , too. I started this: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/775497-porn-star-types.html so we could avoid derailing this topic.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Something weird. Apparently there are no ISTP music artists, 1 actor and only 1 actress. Maybe they keep away from performing arts fields altogether?

Wait, there were just about less than 100 ISTPs read out of 20000 samples. I guess no one requested reads of famous ISTPs.
But then they weren't avoiding ISFPs which would be logical. Maybe they just aren't made to be famous...


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I think all types are perverted one way or another - some are just more reticent about showing that side.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

I've done a cock sucking joke in classroom and had everyone laughing :crazy: even the teacher!


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

I think there are perverted people of every type.

Still, I gotta say XNTPs can be really creepy about sex sometimes.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Horrible you had that experience and obviously, lack of respect for your mom. However, the term rise above your raising comes to mind. Do not let her behavior stunt you in the human interaction department. You are only a victim if you let yourself be one. Good luck


At first I wondered what type would do a such not elaborated and not funny joke , not funny because of it was the kind of joke I was doing in elementary school. Really easy to do, simply tell the speaker that he's talking about him.
Then I saw ESTP and understood... We can ask much from you guys

So uhm, to follow your line of thoughts, I'll answer to your joke:

OMFG !!! $#@%! YOU SOO FUNNY DUDE!! 
BEST JOKE I'VE READ IN A WHILE, GOD DAMN.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fantome said:


> At first I wondered what type would do a such not elaborated and not funny joke , not funny because of it was the kind of joke I was doing in elementary school. Really easy to do, simply tell the speaker that he's talking about him.
> Then I saw ESTP and understood... We can ask much from you guys
> 
> So uhm, to follow your line of thoughts, I'll answer to your joke:
> ...


WTF are you talking about?? Seriously, you make no sense. Aside from not understanding a damn thing you just posted...I am not a dude. Too many drugs to add to the list of issues you possibly have??? I am done with this stupid conversation.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

ESTP female might be the most perv finally. 




ENIGMA15 said:


> WTF are you talking about?? Seriously, you make no sense. Aside from not understanding a damn thing you just posted...I am not a dude. Too many drugs to add to the list of issues you possibly have??? I am done with this stupid conversation.


ESTP female, wow.
So it does exist and this is what they're like ! I thought that it was only a myth..
Could you tell me more about where you hang around? I wanna see one of you in person.


----------

